# for the Polaris Ranger experts



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a '06 xp700 4x4 with 26x11-12's on the rear and 26x8-12's on the front. I'd like to get another set of rims/tires to keep ready as my current tires are aging. My question: What year model (stock) rims will interchange with my '06. Periodically I will see "take-off" rims and tires for sale and need to know what will swap out without adapters or clearance issues. Any ideas? Maybe a chart somewhere?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

All Polaris are 4-156 bolt pattern. They haven't changed that. The new take offs you see will work


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> All Polaris are 4-156 bolt pattern. They haven't changed that. The new take offs you see will work


 Thanks for the reply.....So any full size ranger wheel should fit? 800 and 900 as well? Thanks again.


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

900 rims will not work, I already tried that with my 800. The center hole is not large enough and 900 lug nut studs are larger so the holes in the rim are larger.

Joe


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

RZR Takes offs work and they are great from what I understand


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

I have razor take offs on my 800 with 27 inch bighorns.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks everybody. This clears thing up considerably. Now I have a better idea of what to look for.


----------

